# Murano with QR25DE



## hellgrace5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Does Murano with QR25DE equipped with the butterfly/power valve ?

I noticed that my both side of my intake manifold has no vacuum regulator that controls the butterfly valve.

I noticed my car has loss power at mid to high speed with load. and it produce a large metal sound when i high rev it when idle. is this the famous butterfly valve issue ?


----------



## McLMan (Aug 18, 2010)

hellgrace5 said:


> Does Murano with QR25DE equipped with the butterfly/power valve ?
> 
> I noticed that my both side of my intake manifold has no vacuum regulator that controls the butterfly valve.
> 
> I noticed my car has loss power at mid to high speed with load. and it produce a large metal sound when i high rev it when idle. is this the famous butterfly valve issue ?


Yes, it sounds like the throttle body motor.


----------



## hellgrace5 (Dec 26, 2009)

[SOLVED]

The catalyst converter was clogged with alot of carbons. Cleaned it with alot of hardwork and finally car is back to normal.


----------

